# Maximum Total Ammonia Chart Where Water Becomes



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

This is based on one web page that stated that 50 PPB of free ammonia is toxic and another page that had a Java Applet that calculated the free ammonia for a given temperature, pH, and total ammonia level.


----------

